# DVD Help. Identify this clip of Gwyneth Jones as Isolde. It is not her commercial DVD



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The DVD from '93 is supposed to be 15 years too late in her career, but here in this unidentified clip on Youtube Gwyneth Jones is in the best voice I've ever heard her in. She OWNS this Narration and Curse. I think it may be the most awesome curse I've heard and she is in total control of her voice throughout:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it the Brussels production from the mid 80s?


----------

